

Show HN: Jixee – An Alternative to Jira - slckfielder08
https://jixee.me/

======
potato-fairy
Made an account just to post on here -- I actually heard about this on Reddit.
General impressions are pretty good, I'm curious to check it out myself and
see if we can give it a shot. Do you guys have some way to support the move
from JIRA to Jixee? :)

~~~
slckfielder08
It's in our product roadmap. We'll make it easy to migrate info from any other
tool. Let me know if you have any other questions.

------
smt88
Love the design, as well as the idea of a simpler JIRA. I love what Atlassian
has done with JIRA in the last few years (better design, much easier to use,
much less buggy), but it's often too complicated and too expensive for the
vast majority of use cases.

------
alexgaribay
Is there a way to create sprints in a separate dialog from creating task?

Also, is Kanban support in the feature pipeline?

